
Blog.swift: a tiny server-side Swift blog app - prawn
https://github.com/NSNotFound/blog.swift
======
schrodinger
I hope you don't try and write a post with a singe quote in it!

(You're directly interpolating the post content into a SQL query, rather than
using parameterization. Similarly, you've got an injection vulnerability in
your get, someone could infect arbitrary SQL into the post id.)

~~~
condescendence
There's not even user authentication and you're talking about SQL injection?

>[WIP] DO NOT USE Please checkout the TODO list

